# Tropical Storm Fay



## Jim Savage (May 27, 2008)

Well we have been sitting here since saturday with the house boarded up waiting for Fay. It came on shore about an hour south of where we live. That puts us on the left side of the storm so it looks like all we are going to get is a little wind and a whole lot of rain.


----------



## wolfwood (Sep 19, 2005)

Congrats! It's always nice to scoot out unscathed!!! Stay safe!


----------



## SharonAG (Jun 18, 2005)

Greg and I arrived in FL on sunday. We are visiting my inlaws between Melbourne and Vero Beach. Right now we are just getting rain and wind. Great day for a good book and lots of card games.

Stay safe everyone!!

Sharon and Greg


----------



## 5th Time Around (Jul 8, 2008)

Hey Jim - We are getting a ton of rain here in Vero, don't know the exact wind speed but it is gusting. Hopefully this will move out of here quickly. We are going to Ft. Wilderness Friday. So far it looks like it is just cleaning out the dead palm frons. I guess better now than in Sept when we have the rally


----------



## 3LEES (Feb 18, 2006)

We closed shutters on barrier island homes in Vero yesterday. So today there is not much to do so I get the day off. Besides, the schools are closed and my son is home.

It's raining fairly hard (appx 1"/hr) and my pool is full....again... We've had PLENTY of rain for the last month. The swales around my neighborhood have been full of water for weeks and the frogs have been very amorous! Now we have little tree frogs everywhere! I sorta feel like Pharaoh after Moses started the plagues!

As of 8 am, the track of the storm takes the storm center over my house around 8PM tonight. I've shuttered the east side of the house as a precaution. If we get bad winds, they should come from the east.

So here I sit in my "cave", listening to Jimmy Neutron on the tube (guess who's watching that!) and TRYING to get some paperwork done.

Hunker down Fellow Floridians. This inconvenience called "Fay" will pass soon.

Dan


----------



## 5th Time Around (Jul 8, 2008)

Dan - I am glad I don't live near you as I am terribly afraid of tree frogs! We didn't shutter as the east side of our house is two stories with no roof line to stand on. The one time when Hurricane Wilma came my oldest son lived at home and we bought a 30 ft extension ladder to put up the shutters. Since this didn't look like it was going to be too bad, we are hoping for the best. Yes, lots of rain here too, our pool is overflowing and the lake has white caps!


----------



## Jimmie (Jan 7, 2008)

AUNTIE EM......UNCLE HENRY!!!!


----------



## 5th Time Around (Jul 8, 2008)

Wondered when you would chim in


----------



## Jimmie (Jan 7, 2008)

Looking pretty nasty here in Melbourne too! Radar shows a major band in Vero right now on its way to Melbourne. Better call it quits for the day and head to www.Freygaritaville.com!!! Ahhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh!!!!!


----------



## 5th Time Around (Jul 8, 2008)

Jimmie - Hope Freygaritaville fares better than Margaritaville


----------



## Jimmie (Jan 7, 2008)

Yea, had to put everything away yesterday when I got home - bar stools, signs, etc. Pretty deserted looking out back of our house.


----------



## 5th Time Around (Jul 8, 2008)

Well I am mopping up puddles around the perimeter of our house. The same leaks from Hurricane Wilma that the builder said they fixed are now leaking again. Coming inbetween the foundation and the poured concrete walls. Just like with the Outback - one year warranty now expired - but they should come back out to fix all the leaks because they knew about it before the end of warranty. But considering they aren't building here anymore they probably won't come out. It is a different story when they have models and you can put a sign in your yard warning others - they respond quicker. Now there is no incentive for them to fix their shoddy workmanship! Just wish this storm would move on out of here quickly.


----------



## Jimmie (Jan 7, 2008)

Man that is a bummer...nothing worse than water intrusion into your house! Had a slab leak in our dining room last spring - brought a jack hammer into the house and broke a 2x2 hole in the floor for a repair. What a mess - then the A/C quit!!! Been an expensive year!


----------



## Jim Savage (May 27, 2008)

We have been sitting in the dark since saturday waiting for the storm to come. Well its come and gone all we got was just a little wind... no rain !!! I spend the last 2 days cleaning the neighbors yards so nothing would fly through the OB. I kind of feel let down I have worked so hard to prepare for this storm and nothing happened. So now what the weasther man is saying the storm could go off the east coast get really organized and come back and hit us again this weekend. So now i guess i will just sit in the dark for the rest of the week and wait it all out. Stay safe you folks on the east coast!!


----------



## 5th Time Around (Jul 8, 2008)

I know all the media hype and I'll I got is stinking rain







Well we will be having to waterproof our house when it drys out. But hopefully the storm will leave so we can go to Ft. Wilderness in peace. My DH went to check the OB and said that it was leaking at the vents because we had them open with the covers in place, which don't stop driving rain from coming in.


----------



## SharonAG (Jun 18, 2005)

We are in Barefoot Bay with the inlaws. So just say a prayer for our family and also the ones that have lost there homes.

Sharon and Greg


----------



## 5th Time Around (Jul 8, 2008)

Sharon - I did not mean to be lighthearted before. I have heard that there was a tornado in Barefoot Bay and 30 homes destroyed. Our prayers will be with them.


----------



## wolfwood (Sep 19, 2005)

Jim Savage said:


> We have been sitting in the dark since saturday waiting for the storm to come. Well its come and gone all we got was just a little wind... no rain !!! I spend the last 2 days cleaning the neighbors yards so nothing would fly through the OB. I kind of feel let down I have worked so hard to prepare for this storm and nothing happened. So now what the weasther man is saying the storm could go off the east coast get really organized and come back and hit us again this weekend. So now i guess i will just sit in the dark for the rest of the week and wait it all out. Stay safe you folks on the east coast!!


Better to prepare and not need it than....well....congrats on making it through the 1st leg!


----------



## 3LEES (Feb 18, 2006)

5th Time Around said:


> Sharon - I did not mean to be lighthearted before. I have heard that there was a tornado in Barefoot Bay and 30 homes destroyed. Our prayers will be with them.


I hope Sharon can read this. Barefoot Bay had 50 homes damaged by a tornado, and 9 of those are uninhabitable.

Sharon, if you read this and need something, shoot me a PM. Barefoot Bay is 20 minutes from my house. I'll be online for a good part of the night.

Fay has strengthened while crossing the peninsula. The eye will come very close to my house so I am concerned. I have put up my remaining shutters just to be safe.

The storm is predicted to go into the Atlantic sometime tomorrow and strengthen further to a CAT 1 hurricane. As well formed as the eye is right now, and as slow as this storm is moving, I think a CAT 2 is not out of the question.

Stay safe Floridians, and error on the side of caution.

Dan


----------



## SharonAG (Jun 18, 2005)

We are safe. Most of the damage is in the bird section of the bay. We are in the flower section. Hope things go okay tonight for everyone.

Sharon


----------



## skippershe (May 22, 2006)

I'm so sorry to hear about all the damage out there...Our thoughts and prayers go out to those who have lost their homes









Please stay safe everyone


----------



## SharonAG (Jun 18, 2005)

Wow...so much rain. Dad's yard is flooded and just keeps coming up more and more. This is way more than the rain we saw in Vermont a few weeks ago.

Everyone stay safe

Sharon


----------



## Chuck-N-June (Oct 21, 2006)

Well, here in Stuart Florida, they said we had about 10" or so. I work for the City in Port St. Lucie, and on my way in this morning, I was told to go home. Most of the roads were/are flooded and they didnt want people on the road. The flooding is so bad. Ive lived in port st lucie/stuart since 1977, and Ive only seen flooding this bad once before. In Stuart, we've still been getting feeder bands, and have had a few tornados touch down. I wonder if I'll be going back to work tomorrow if the roads are still flooded.....

Everyone be safe, from what I understand they are saying the counties north of here are expected to get 2 to 4 more inches of rain....


----------



## SharonAG (Jun 18, 2005)

Here are some photo's from Barefoot Bay, FL.


----------



## Chuck-N-June (Oct 21, 2006)

WOW!!!! Did you send those pictures to the TV stations and newspapers? Thats an incredible amount of water.


----------



## wolfwood (Sep 19, 2005)

Glad to hear you're all okay!

You're a brave New Englander, Sharon....there are REAL gators in them thar waters!!!

I have a very dear friend who lives just North of you, June, in Hobe Sound. She also works for the town and her DH is a park Ranger. They, too, have some eye-popping stories of the past few days!


----------



## Chuck-N-June (Oct 21, 2006)

wolfwood said:


> Glad to hear you're all okay!
> 
> You're a brave New Englander, Sharon....there are REAL gators in them thar waters!!!
> 
> I have a very dear friend who lives just North of you, June, in Hobe Sound. She also works for the town and her DH is a park Ranger. They, too, have some eye-popping stories of the past few days!


Both my daughters and their families live in Hobe Sound. They stayed with me two nights in a row because of the storm. Although, they probably would have been safer at home, my roof decided to leak in the middle of the storm and we had to puncture a hole in it so it didnt cave in on us. All seems ok so far today.

A park ranger at JD State Park? My "adopted" Mom volunteers there when she comes down for the winter....


----------



## wolfwood (Sep 19, 2005)

Chuck-n-June said:


> Both my daughters and their families live in Hobe Sound. They stayed with me two nights in a row because of the storm. Although, they probably would have been safer at home, my roof decided to leak in the middle of the storm and we had to puncture a hole in it so it didnt cave in on us. All seems ok so far today.
> 
> A park ranger at JD State Park? My "adopted" Mom volunteers there when she comes down for the winter....


Yeah....I think so.... Ask her if she knows J. Hammett......

This world keeps getting smaller....


----------



## 3LEES (Feb 18, 2006)

Well the sun FINALLY peeked out today...between rain showers. I drove through 18 inch deep water to get home yesterday, but by morning it had receeded.

Areas near me have had accumulations of over 25 inches of rain. This is more rain than we got from hurricanes Francis, Jeanne, Wilma and Charlie...combined!!!! Many homes have flooded in Melbourne and Satillite Beach. Very sad.

On a lighter note, I have fond memories of JD State Park (Johnathan Dickinson). My wife and I first met there in 1997. We met online and wanted to meet in person. We chose that park because it is about half way between Miami (where I lived) and Barefoot Bay (where she lived at the time). And no, it was not love at first sight...but I was persistant and won out!

And Judi? A minor correction....Hobe Sound is South of Port Saint Lucie and Stuart, not North.









Dan


----------



## wolfwood (Sep 19, 2005)

3LEES said:


> Well the sun FINALLY peeked out today...between rain showers. I drove through 18 inch deep water to get home yesterday, but by morning it had receeded.
> 
> Areas near me have had accumulations of over 25 inches of rain. This is more rain than we got from hurricanes Francis, Jeanne, Wilma and Charlie...combined!!!! Many homes have flooded in Melbourne and Satillite Beach. Very sad.
> 
> ...


All I know is we got in the car - dug thru lots and lots of new orchid plants







- and drove. North....South....all I remember is it was HOT (ok - and green....after all, we had just driven thru central Florida







)

Glad you're ok!


----------



## Chuck-N-June (Oct 21, 2006)

3LEES said:


> Well the sun FINALLY peeked out today...between rain showers. I drove through 18 inch deep water to get home yesterday, but by morning it had receeded.
> 
> Areas near me have had accumulations of over 25 inches of rain. This is more rain than we got from hurricanes Francis, Jeanne, Wilma and Charlie...combined!!!! Many homes have flooded in Melbourne and Satillite Beach. Very sad.
> 
> ...


How funny is this... Chuck and I met online. He lived in Wellington and I lived in Port St. Lucie. He came over for dinner one night and the rest is history.







) ANd they say those online relationships dont work!!







))


----------



## 3LEES (Feb 18, 2006)

Chuck-n-June said:


> How funny is this... Chuck and I met online. He lived in Wellington and I lived in Port St. Lucie. He came over for dinner one night and the rest is history.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


At least y'all were a little closer! I drove to Brevard county almost every weekend courtin' my beau. Good thing fuel prices weren't so bad in '97!
Besides, courtin' Sherry was the best money I ever spent. And moving out of Miami to marry Sherry was the best thing I've ever done!


----------

